# Welche Pflanzen an der Böschung?



## sanne76 (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich meinen Teich soweit wieder fit gemacht.Am Dienstag werde ich noch Böschungsmatten kaufen um diese zu bepflanzen.Jetzt meine Frage,welche Pflanzen eignen sich hierfür besonders gut?
Vielleicht etwas kriechendes wie Pfenningkraut,das kann ja ruhig in Wasser ragen/wachsen.
Was gibt es noch,schön wäre was bunt blühendes.

LG Sanne


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen an der Böschung?*

 sanne

habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden und du sprichst von einer böschung ausserhalb des teiches? 

wenn ja, dann gibt es da unzählige pflanzmöglichkeiten. um das passende zu finden solltest du uns verraten, wieviel sonne der bereiche hat, was für bodenverhältnisse ihr habt, ob du bestimmte vorlieben bzgl höhe und blütenfarbe hast, wie groß die fläche ist usw. 
vielleicht hast du ja auch ein foto von dem zu bepflanzenden bereich?


----------



## sanne76 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen an der Böschung?*

Hallo Anja,

ach da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrücht.Ich meinte diesen Folienrand zum Wasser hin,da kann man ja Böschungsmatten aus Kokosfaser oder Vlies drüberlegen,damit die Folie verschwindet,und dort Pflanzen einsetzen.
Würde das auch mit ganz normalen Steingartengewächsen gehen?

Ich habe mal 2 Bilder vom halbfertigen Teich angehangen,er bekommt sehr viel Sonne,eigentlich fast den ganzen Tag.
Mittlerweile ist auch wiedr einiges am Teich verändert.Nur ließ sich der hohe Folienrand nicht vermeiden.

LG Sanne


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen an der Böschung?*

 sanne

ok, zweiter versuch meinerseits: du willst den folienrand unter böschungsmatte bzw. ufermatte verschwinden lassen und diese dann bepflanzen, also "auf der folie drauf" und nicht ausserhalb im garten. 
ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden. 

das von dir vorgeschlagene __ pfennigkraut ist da schonmal nen guter anfang, bei mir wachsen auch sumpfvergissmeinnicht, zwergfrauenmantel, purpurgünsel, ne zwerg-polsterglockenblume und ne heidenelke auf der ufermatte. 

steingartenpflanzen sind eigentlich nicht dafür geeignet, da sie nen sehr guten wasserabzug brauchen und keine feuchten füße mögen. allerdings hat sich bei mir die heidenelke selbst entschieden dorthin zu wachsen, ebenso wächst ein polstersedum aus meinem steingarten in den bach & ein weiteres teppichsedum an anderer stelle. obwohl gerade sedum es ja angeblich sehr trocken mag. allerdings habe ich die ausserhalb der folie im gartenboden gepflanzt und sie wachsen jetzt eben kissenartig richtung wasser. fürs pflanzen direkt auf der matte sind sie sicher nicht geeignet, da fangen sie an zu faulen. 

etwas weiter unten an der böschung (also näher richtung wasser) würden mir noch __ sumpfdotterblume, __ bachbunge, eben das sumpfvergissmeinnicht, einfallen um ein paar blühende farbtupfer mit einzubringen. alternativ könntest du bei naturagart mal nach "ufermattensaat" schauen, dort gibts spezielles saatgut zum einbringen in die ufermatte. allerdings sprichst du immer von "böschungsmatte". meinst du die kokosmatte? die eignet sich sicher nicht zum einsäen, sondern eher zum "durchfädeln" von pflanzen. 

ich häng dir mal nen paar fotos an, evtl ist ja was dabei, was dir gefällt? auch wenn jetzt ausser der sumpfdotterblume noch nichts blüht.


----------



## sanne76 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen an der Böschung?*

Hallo Anja,

ah Ok,wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe,nennt sich das eine Ufermatte?Ich werde dan mal bei Naturagart schauen,was sie dort schönes haben.
Sumpfdotter und __ Bachbunge habe ich hier zu genüge,da könnte ich auch was von zwischensetzen.



LG Sanne


----------

